# Thunderbolt RIL plea to HTC



## TechDeskJocky (Mar 29, 2012)

Mod Type:: Radio

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
As most of us are aware, the current state of development is essentially frozen for all community ICS builds on the Thunderbolt due to an (currently) unbreakable RIL. I wrote directly to HTC with a plea to release the code and this is the reply that I received:

Hi! I understand that you would like HTC to release the radio interface for the Thunderbolts. I will be happy to provide you information on that matter.

In order to do so, I will need some additional information from you. Please reply to this email and include the following:

*Rom version currently on your Thunderbolt
*Software / Build number currently on your Thunderbolt
*Radio version currently on your Thunderbolt
*IMEI or Serial Number of your Thunderbolt (found in the 'About Phone' menu)
*Contact phone number
*Mobile phone number
*Preferred Contact Time
*Time Zone of your location

Once I receive this, I will be able to provide you with specific information as well as forward your request to the proper department.

I hope you have a great night!

Let me know if I have successfully answered your question, please click here to complete this.

To send a reply to this message, please click here.

Sincerely,

William

HTC

---

I'm not sure if this gentleman intends to help me or document my phone in their "This idiot voided his warranty" system.

Any input here would be greatly appreciated.

I want to do this for the community...


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

They will never hand over their work. It's proprietary code that would be pretty much illegal to hand out.

I think this guys just pulling your chain.


----------



## TechDeskJocky (Mar 29, 2012)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> They will never hand over their work. It's proprietary code that would be pretty much illegal to hand out.
> 
> I think this guys just pulling your chain.


Yeah, but patience is wearing thin among the community. Taking a shot from a head-on approach with HTC can't hurt.Desperate times call for desperate measures. I'm due for an upgrade discount in December of this year, but I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

The boilerplate response was kind of funny. "I'll forward this to the proper department" = /dev/null


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

padraic said:


> The boilerplate response was kind of funny. "I'll forward this to the proper department" = /dev/null


hahaha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechDeskJocky (Mar 29, 2012)

padraic said:


> The boilerplate response was kind of funny. "I'll forward this to the proper department" = /dev/null


Don't they have college courses to prepare these guys for this?


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

TechDeskJocky said:


> Don't they have college courses to prepare these guys for this?


Hahaha...this is too funny. I wouldn't say deving has come to a standstill, but I would like to see ICS on my bolt. I'd say you can rest assured that they are not going to give you what you want.


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

"the Thunderbolts"

Lol, good luck getting any information.


----------



## TechDeskJocky (Mar 29, 2012)

I have nothing but respect for our devs that are working on ICS builds. I just feel like most people are sitting on their hands; waiting for HTC to slip up and leak some code. I find it very hard to believe that NO other HTC device has a similar RIL. I think it is safe to say that even 3G and WiFi would be great at this point. I'm hungry!


----------



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

got my hopes up, then i saw that reply


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

TechDeskJocky said:


> I have nothing but respect for our devs that are working on ICS builds. I just feel like most people are sitting on their hands; waiting for HTC to slip up and leak some code. I find it very hard to believe that NO other HTC device has a similar RIL. I think it is safe to say that even 3G and WiFi would be great at this point. I'm hungry!


Then go through with this if you want something so badly. And if you find it hard to believe the situation with the RIL, you don't understand how the RIL (especially for Verizon's LTE devices) works at all. You're implying every dev we've got hasn't done _everything _they could to make a fully working ICS ROM. Doesn't sound like "nothing but respect" to me.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

TechDeskJocky said:


> I have nothing but respect for our devs that are working on ICS builds. I just feel like most people are sitting on their hands; waiting for HTC to slip up and leak some code. I find it very hard to believe that NO other HTC device has a similar RIL. I think it is safe to say that even 3G and WiFi would be great at this point. I'm hungry!


the reason no other phones have a similiar ril is because our phones have one of a kind internals. Its vzw's first lte phone and on top of that it can do voice and data on 3g. Very different from any other phone. So anything that comes to our phone is quite literally a single project all on its own. As for all the personal info they requested, hmmm, seems pretty suspect to me. Mite as well send them your blood type eye color, stool sample and kids homeroom scheduale.I can appreciate your initiative though. I'm not holding my breath but definatly think we should get ics. ( not in an entitlement kind of way, more of a "why shouldn't we" kind of way ). But they say we're getting it so I can be patient. Liquids 3.1 is getting me by for now.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

The probability of the ril release that you proposed is next to 0. These kind of threads are popping up everywhere, and always go nowhere. If people are so impatient over ICS, why don't they try cracking the ril themselves or invest in an ICS loaded device instead of taking jabs at our developers. Our developers are GREAT, but have never encountered a problem like our ICS's ril elsewhere and don't have any similar situations to use as a reference.

Sent from Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

anyone else finding some irony in another "development for our phone is dead" thread in such close proximity to a new ROM being posted at XDA and a new leak from HTC?


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

number5toad said:


> anyone else finding some irony in another "development for our phone is dead" thread in such close proximity to a new ROM being posted at XDA and a new leak from HTC?


Spot on,
No other device has had so much development in as little of time as the TB does. Nothing new right now, simply because there is not much new to add. The device is fully functional, the stock software works great, all the mods have been added to nearly every leak or release put out. What else could you want. 
As of now, the TB has over 100 different roms to choose from. Each with there own uniqueness. I suppose the whiners could hop on the Gnex wagon and be dissapointed with the rest of them. From what I've read, most are swapping from the Gnex to other devices. I guess the whole ICS hoo ha is not so great after all, yes a nexus device. But better or new features (not really).... for you to decide.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

MozeR said:


> "the Thunderbolts"


Thunderbolts Thunderbolts Thunderbolts unite!

You won't get an ril its internal and proprietary which means it's also protected by law. We have a different lte chipset so no other 4G ril works.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

Good initiative! Before ppl bash the OP, I doubt that you are making any progress or even working on the RIL at all. 
Sadly though, I think the reply is just a "chain of command" reaction. That rep probably doesn't know how to deal with the request so he/she is following the rule and collecting any information about the device before forwarding it to a higher authority. It doesn't hurt to be optimistic.


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

Also remember that the same exact LTE chip used in the ThunderBolt is the one used in the LTE iPad. Apple would most likely have a say in whether or not part of the code that connects the chip from their device to Verizon's network is released and, well, why would they ever do that?


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

Well as much as I would hope they would release the source for the RIL I find it unlikely. But send them a reply with the information they requested and tell us what happens.


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good things happen to all who wait..
It gets released when its released ..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sure someone in HTC corporation will spill the beans and let us have what we want... I mean come on now they know there somr badass developer will make ICS work on the Thunderbolt!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## TechDeskJocky (Mar 29, 2012)

Armada said:


> Then go through with this if you want something so badly. And if you find it hard to believe the situation with the RIL, you don't understand how the RIL (especially for Verizon's LTE devices) works at all. You're implying every dev we've got hasn't done _everything _they could to make a fully working ICS ROM. Doesn't sound like "nothing but respect" to me.


You're supposed to close with TROLLOLOLOL


----------



## TechDeskJocky (Mar 29, 2012)

ThunderStick said:


> Spot on,
> No other device has had so much development in as little of time as the TB does. Nothing new right now, simply because there is not much new to add. The device is fully functional, the stock software works great, all the mods have been added to nearly every leak or release put out. What else could you want.
> As of now, the TB has over 100 different roms to choose from. Each with there own uniqueness. I suppose the whiners could hop on the Gnex wagon and be dissapointed with the rest of them. From what I've read, most are swapping from the Gnex to other devices. I guess the whole ICS hoo ha is not so great after all, yes a nexus device. But better or new features (not really).... for you to decide.


I agree that the stock software is decent. HTC really put a lot of work into it.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

I really want an ics upgrade with sense 2.1 so I can have there same amazing interface I already have in gb.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## bigd5783 (Nov 7, 2011)

Unfortunately just like the wait for GB I have a bad feeling about the ICS release for us. IF they released the RIL source code I don't see why there wouldnt be any problem getting ICS up and running but that is exactly what we lack is the SOURCE. Something MIGHT be able to be hacked together once an official ICS build is released with the fat ugly pig that is Sense but just like the GB and the FROYO builds it will be a while before we see AOSP. Personally I prefer AOSP over any of the bulky builds that all the different companies are coming out with but unfortunately Google keeps jumping around with their nexus Devices and it makes it almost impossible to always have a Nexus device. I mean it started on Tmobile with the G1 and N1, then the Nexus S on Sprint, and now the Galaxy Nexus on Verizon. I mean its pretty sad when I can flash ICS on my old as hell G1 but cant get it running with data on my new Thunderbolt.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't imagine a single reason Verizon and HTC would have both said ICS was coming to the Bolt unless they knew it would be true eventually. it'll happen, everyone just keep your pants on....unless we really want to get the party started, in which case, everyone take your pants off immediately.

as for an AOSP version, there's more than one developer with highly functional ICS ROMs already running on the Bolt, which are only missing the bits related to the RIL - which we'll have as soon as an official update either drops or leaks, which again, will happen eventually, so pants etc


----------



## TechDeskJocky (Mar 29, 2012)

I threw in the towel on the Thunderbolt. I socially engineered my way into a new device. Good luck gents.


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah don't see this happening. If a Dev can't get a RIL from them don't see the company handing over it to just anybody. It could also be violation or something like that. I heard that Fisher Price may get ICS before the TB, lol. I only wish to get it on the TB. I'll consider this a dead issue until proven otherwise.
But I hope they do give it to you. That'll be awesome.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

TechDeskJocky said:


> I threw in the towel on the Thunderbolt. I socially engineered my way into a new device. Good luck gents.


What did the give ya

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechDeskJocky (Mar 29, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> What did the give ya
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


A standard RAZR. I'm actually quite happy with it. I've rooted it, increased the font size, and enabled screenshots. Looking forward to ICS in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

Apparently qualcomm is who you should be getting the ril from because it's their code but that's another story probably won't ever happen you can try to contact them if you want.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

smali is a pain in the ass to deal with on a project of any real size. someone in their spare time really needs to make a plugin for smali on eclipse or intellij idea that deals with eclipse in a way that's way less of a pain. im somewhat surprised no one has yet.


----------

